# cars for sale too good to be true?



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

I saw this advert for a Hyundai i20 GPS 2500€ with about 30000km on the clock. I sent an email inquiry and got this reply and lots of photos of a lovely car. Sounds like a scam. Anything known about this?

Olá,
Respondo ao vosso interesse para o meu automóvel.
Emigrei na França desde 2 anos e a minha mulher tem-se juntado à mim
recentemente com o automóvel. Vendo este último porque é-nos inútil
tendo em conta que tinha dois antes que a minha mulher traz o carro
matriculada à Portugal. O automóvel não tem nenhum problema porque
as revisões regularmente foram feitas. Todos os documentos também
estão ordem. Neste momento tenho um contrato com uma sociedade
de transporte que encarregar-se-á entregar o automóvel com todos os
documentos ao novo dono à Portugal. Ele tem já a declaração de venda
(formulário DUA, modelo único) assinado , bem como cópia do meu BI e
do meu NIF . Então se quiser apreender esta ocasião de oferecer-vos este
automóvel impecável sem problema à este bom preço (2500€) , queiram
manifestar.

Ano do modelo: 2016 , Quilómetros: 30 000 - 39 999 , Tipo de caixa:
Manual , Combustível: Gasolina , Fabricante: Hyundai , Modelo: i20 .

Cumprimentos
from Ferreira Da Silva Agostinho Manuel


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

nellieK said:


> I saw this advert for a Hyundai i20 GPS 2500€ with about 30000km on the clock. I sent an email inquiry and got this reply and lots of photos of a lovely car. Sounds like a scam. Anything known about this?
> 
> Olá,
> Respondo ao vosso interesse para o meu automóvel.
> ...


I know little about cars but have great experience in life. As they say, if something appears too good to be true then you can bet that it is and this sounds like a scam to me.

The first result in a Google search for a 2016 i20 in Portugal brought up a price of €15,250 on standvirtual.pt. Do you really believe that you can pick one up for €2,500? Please keep your money in your pocket and move on.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I read it as some bloke has gone to live in France and his PT car is also there bu has outstayed it's welcome. So some illegal vehicle in a foreign country but possible to get a courier to repatriate it with all the PT paperwork. Note** a resident in France may not officially drive a non-French registered vehicle. So cheap but a complete pain in the butt to sort out. Accept scrap value in France (if any Scrappy will touch it) or try punting it on to a Portuguese person in Portugal for a nominal amount. Where in France is this beast?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If it really exists and is in France it might be inconvenient to get it back to Portugal but it's not so inconvenient as to justify a discount of €10,000 or more. Surely it could be put onto French plates and be worth more than €2,500?

To me, it just seems like an elaborate story to explain why you can't see the car before paying for it and such a bargain that a prospective buyer's judgement is clouded by greed.

Much as I like a bargain, I'd walk away from this one.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If it were in Britain on a foreign plate it must have been declared for import within 14 days of arrival (NOVA) this is from HMRC. If the French system is similar then not much chance of driving a PT car on a French license, not much chance of registering it in France, probably no PT insurance left etc. so the only way is to offer it to someone in Portugal then have it transported. 

It may be a scam.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Strontium said:


> *If it were in Britain on a foreign plate it must have been declared for import within 14 days of arrival (NOVA) this is from HMRC.* If the French system is similar then not much chance of driving a PT car on a French license, not much chance of registering it in France, probably no PT insurance left etc. so the only way is to offer it to someone in Portugal then have it transported.
> 
> It may be a scam.


I often wonder when a person moves ( with his car ) to a new country - just when he or she declares 
that they have arrived, not as a visitor but as an immigrant as with the British case.
I've come across several British Expats who have lived in an EU country for several years but still held 
onto their house in the UK for a variety of reasons or acquired & held onto their parents 
house & then, all of a sudden decide the return to the UK is for good.
Because they have been to and from the UK many times to visit friends & family or
just to spend a holiday back in the mother country; they could plan their permanent move
back as starting out as a visit and then ( when it suits them ) announce - no, I'm back in
the UK for good ( meaning the 14 days after arrival is of no consequence to them ) and 
even if there could be questions, a border hop could be used to avoid suspicion.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> I often wonder when a person moves ( with his car ) to a new country - just when he or she declares
> that they have arrived, not as a visitor but as an immigrant as with the British case.
> I've come across several British Expats who have lived in an EU country for several years but still held
> onto their house in the UK for a variety of reasons or acquired & held onto their parents
> ...


The UK one is easy, if you declare NOVA you need a corresponding ticket for the route of entry to the UK. Same as being stopped with a UK car in Portugal (as I have been) you need to prove the date and place of entry of the vehicle or risk it being seized.


----------

